# frying utensil?



## margclearlake (May 15, 2022)

my house (1889) finally gave me a gift. I just love this. anybody that knows what it really is, please post. also found a Foleys Honey and Tar. I have a theory on this, the tar tasted so horrible that the patient said, yep, yep, i am cured! 

cant figure where the outhouse s were so i have chosen a spot and am going for it.


----------



## UnderMiner (May 15, 2022)

Maybe a toaster stick for toasting a slice of bread over a fireplace?


----------



## UncleBruce (May 15, 2022)

margclearlake said:


> my house (1889) finally gave me a gift. I just love this. anybody that knows what it really is, please post. also found a Foleys Honey and Tar. I have a theory on this, the tar tasted so horrible that the patient said, yep, yep, i am cured!
> 
> cant figure where the outhouse s were so i have chosen a spot and am going for it.


Rug Beater


----------



## margclearlake (May 17, 2022)

wow, maybe, a little small only bout 2 inches.


----------



## Bernie19 (May 30, 2022)

I have been cooking professionally for 20 years.  I believe I am looking at an antique egg separater.   Imagine the coil was "stretched" out a little,  an egg was cracked into it and that utensil would separate it.  I'm going with that, also could be a whisk.


----------



## New England Digger (May 31, 2022)

margclearlake said:


> my house (1889) finally gave me a gift. I just love this. anybody that knows what it really is, please post. also found a Foleys Honey and Tar. I have a theory on this, the tar tasted so horrible that the patient said, yep, yep, i am cured!
> 
> cant figure where the outhouse s were so i have chosen a spot and am going for it.


looks like an old rug beater.


----------

